# 4,000+ calorie diet



## Grinch (Aug 11, 2016)

You guys like to eat. I need a 4,000 calorie diet plan without fast-food. Someone mentioned an egg and steak and chicken shake. This sounds brutal andfoul but I'll try it. I know all about meal prep but I'm reaching out for somthing new. Tryi g to make some changes but need some pro help.


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2016)

That is nasty ass shit!


----------



## Grinch (Aug 11, 2016)

DF said:


> That is nasty ass shit!



So you've tried it?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 11, 2016)

Eat high calorie dense foods. Peanut butter, steak, olive oil, bacon, salmon, pasta, nuts, brown rice, potato salad, chicken thighs, Nutella, wheat breads, salad dressings and other types of sauces, whole eggs.


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2016)

1500 calories at McDs for less than $5


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 11, 2016)

Eating a lot is the easiest thing to plan. Basically what seeker said. It's harder to do. Everyone has hit that wall where food is just unappealing but you have to make it go down. I find cycling my meals to work pretty well. I'll fix a few calorie dense crockpot chilis/curries/stews and basically just rotate them. Makes prep easier especially if you're eating a lot of calories. Also, big batches of pasta. Make the sauce separately, crock pot works great here too, and drizzle some olive oil on the pasta before you add the sauce.


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2016)

Grinch said:


> So you've tried it?



Hell no!!! I'm not blending that shit!

My daily cal intake is 4K.  At least that what MyFitnessPal indicates.  
Breakfast: eggs, cheese, bacon, beef,  toast, home fries ect....
Lunch: bacon cheese burger, beef,  milk shake,  fries, chicken & rice,  Italian sub ect..
Dinner:  beef,  chicken, veggies, potatoes,  sweet potatoes, rice ect....
Snack: Greek yogurt, chicken rice dish,  beef jerky ect...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2016)

Grinch u nasty bastard lol


----------



## bvs (Aug 12, 2016)

Milk, peanut butter, whey, mac nut oil, oats and frozen fruit. Blend and slam it down


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 12, 2016)

bvs said:


> Milk, peanut butter, whey, mac nut oil, oats and frozen fruit. Blend and slam it down



A cup and a half of oats, scoop of pb, 18 ounces milk and two scoops whey. 1200 calories right there. The oats slow the rate of digestion down so it doesn't go right thru u.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 12, 2016)

triple pattie at 5-guys....DO IT


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 12, 2016)

Don't forget fat Cals. 

Coconut oil in your coffee is an easy 150 Cals.


----------



## Dex (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah, I tried the chicken and rice blend once. I had chicken burps for hours. So, I stick to the black bean/oats/pb/egg shake for 1108 cals.


----------



## saltylifter (Aug 13, 2016)

1 cup of breast milk is 171 calories. Go get some


----------



## thqmas (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't get it... I try not to pass 4K, and it's hard (without fast food). How can a grown-up can't reach 4K calories a day is beyond my comprehension (No offence OP, just saying it's not hard as it looks).

And why no fast food? It's not food or something? What is "Fast Food" anyway?


----------



## thqmas (Aug 13, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> 1 cup of breast milk is 171 calories. Go get some



Stop mentioning my mom everywhere salty!


----------



## saltylifter (Aug 13, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Stop mentioning my mom everywhere salty!



Lmao sorry man I'll tone it down a little.


----------



## Grinch (Aug 13, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I don't get it... I try not to pass 4K, and it's hard (without fast food). How can a grown-up can't reach 4K calories a day is beyond my comprehension (No offence OP, just saying it's not hard as it looks).
> And why no fast food? It's not food or something? What is "Fast Food" anyway?




Fastfood is McDonald's. And its garbage.
 Never said it was hard. Just looking for tips on making the most out of a diet.


----------



## thqmas (Aug 13, 2016)

Protein:
Fish, Red meat, Chicken (Breasts), Chicken (Livers), Bacon is also OK2g. Btw, the chicken livers are something you can grind/mix and put some nuts, veggies and it doesn't taste as bad as it sounds like.

Fats:
PB, Butter, Olive Oil, Coconut oil, Whole eggs (Protein department as well), Nuts.

Carbs:
My favorites are all kind of Legumes and Buckwheat (for me it's king in the carbs department).

You can make yourself a nasty ass Chilli con carne that can include everything that your body needs.

It may sound stupid - But don't forget to eat vegetables and fruits! Don't go nuts on the fruits, (but you can eat some nuts with a fruit... that's ok I guess, lol).


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 15, 2016)

Make ur standard whey shake with 

Half milk
Half water
1-2 scoops whey, 1 casein
2-6 sec dash of liquid egg white
Powdered oat fiber

That will double the cals and add some carbs/fats.  But 90% is still protein.  

U can easily adjust with some dextrose or maldextren. (Sp) sorry on fone


----------



## IHI (Aug 16, 2016)

I got a smoker and smoke 4-8lbs of chicken tits a week. I love smoked food, but I'm running out of rubs to make these titties enticing  told buddy here about some crazy fockers blending up their meat and poultry to slam it down...we bother had that look like we seen my wife neckid. Yuck lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 16, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> 1 cup of breast milk is 171 calories. Go get some



Been drinking it straight from the tap for the last 10 months. Delicious and nutritious!


----------



## thqmas (Aug 16, 2016)

IHI said:


> I got a smoker and smoke 4-8lbs of chicken tits a week. I love smoked food, but I'm running out of rubs to make these titties enticing  told buddy here about some crazy fockers blending up their meat and poultry to slam it down...we bother had that look like we seen my wife neckid. Yuck lol



Yep. Making "Meat Juice" brings a whole new meaning to the definition "Juice-Head".


----------



## chevybuff (Aug 24, 2016)

I find eating 3500 cals in a day easy.  No fast food just lean beef oats eggs chicken potatoes  (white or sweet) brown rice greek yogurt and some fruit.  Split into six meals with a post workout shake no problem.  I could easy add another 1000 cals but I don't want to gain too fast.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2016)

Pretty sure I have eaten a 4kcal breakfast a few times.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 24, 2016)

Big huge pot of cafeteria style spaghetti that you can eat all week

2 pounds lean ground beef of turkey

2 big packs of pasta 

2 big jars of sauce 

Family size Mac & Cheese add

Big can cream of chicken

3 chopped chicken breasts

Can of peas 

Can of corn

Washed down with protein shakes

Pretty sure I gained a couple pounds just thinking about those two recipes


----------



## razerX (Aug 26, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Don't forget fat Cals.
> 
> Coconut oil in your coffee is an easy 150 Cals.



Try PB in coffee


----------

